
How Do I Install SQL Server Machine Learning Services - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/03/04/microsoft-sql-server-2016-r-services-installation/
======
nielsb
How to install In-Database Analytics in SQL Server 2016 and 2017

